# Vintage Seiko



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello,

Thought I'd post some pics of my old Seiko Automatic. I inherited it from my Grandad after he passed away in the late 80's. I know nothing about it at all so if anyone has any info on it I'd really appreciate it 

I'd love to know what year it's from.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

It's a Seiko 5 and looks late 1960s or 1970s to me but someone who can work the Seiko date database will be along shortly for a more accurate answer!

The "5" denotes its 5 features - shock resistance, automatic movement, perpetual date & day calendar and its water resistance (resistance not proof - so no diving in it!).

As far as I can tell (from owning one) these were Seiko's answer to an every day watch and they're pretty robust

I'm guessing the hands are covering up a "21" in "21 Jewels"? This is quite a high grade movement


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nov 1973 (i think ) , movement is 6119


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies chaps.

That means my Grandad probably got the watch around the time I was born (1974)


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Try this link. It will assist you in dating the watch down to the month of manufacture. http://www.brittons-watches.co.uk/watches_seiko_dates.htm


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep. November 1973.

Looks like a proper Seiko bracelet too. Seiko 5 is my favorite. 

6410 is the case design and 6119 is the movement, as said already.

Lots were made but you never see the same design twice !! .......... well I haven't so far and my Seiko 5 collection is about 30 watches


----------

